# Space Shuttle: Seeing Double



## Retired (Sep 23, 2008)

At the Kennedy Space Center two space shuttles are currently sitting on NASA's twin pads for the first time since 2001. 

As you know, I'm a big fan of NASA and the space program. This might be the last time to see something like this.

Shuttle Endeavour rolled up onto pad 39B on Friday morning, joining Atlantis, which was already on pad 39A.

Using Google Maps or Google Earth, you can see the launch pads if you point the maps to Titusville, Florida and move the map east.  Follow the road to Playalinda Beach where you will see the runway used by returning shuttles as well as launch pads 39a and 39b.

The shuttles will be out at the pads for a few weeks or so. Atlantis is to blast off Oct. 10, 2008 on a mission to repair the Hubble Space Telescope. Endeavour is targeted for launch Nov. 12, 2008 when I expect to be there to watch the launch and take some pictures.  That mission goes to the International Space Station, but could be used to rescue the Atlantis crew if Atlantis is damaged during launch or in flight.

Attached is a picture of the two shuttles, on the adjoining launch pads.


----------



## sister-ray (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, I have google earth now I have broadband and Im going there to have a look right now,,


----------



## Daniel (Sep 23, 2008)

Assuming you are serious, I don't think Google Earth is that up to date   At least for unpopular locations, it can be years for an update.


----------



## sister-ray (Sep 23, 2008)

I think He means you can see the launch pads not the actual rockets, I cant even find the beach at the moment


----------



## Retired (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry for the misunderstanding!  I meant, as Sister Ray said, that you can see the launch pads as well as an overview of KSC photographed at some earlier date.  Although the last time I looked at Google Earth the other day, one of the shuttles was sitting on launch pad 39b. 

Prior to launch, people can drive out to Playalinda, along the extension from Garden Street in Titusville, where the launch pads are about a half mile away.  It's almost close enough to touch them.

That road is closed three days prior to each launch date.


----------



## white page (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Tsow for the directions , Had a look earlier and the launch pads are impressive didn't see the shuttle , but the detail is amazing  though .

white page


----------



## Cat Dancer (Sep 23, 2008)

That's a really cool picture.


----------



## sister-ray (Sep 23, 2008)

I found the launch pads quite impressive!


----------



## sunset (Sep 25, 2008)

I also am a big fan of NASA. Love the space shuttle program. I was down in Florida during tropical depression Faye, so I never got to the space center as it was closed most of the week, and the day it opened, it was too flooded to get too. I was bummed about that but I am planning on heading down again in February for that shuttle. Hopefully I will get to see it launch.


----------



## Retired (Sep 25, 2008)

> I am planning on heading down again in February for that shuttle



I intend to watch the launches in February as well.  That week will have two launches..the shuttle Discovery as well as a Delta rocket.  If the wind is right, the Delta rocket launch can *shiver your timbers* with its resounding lift off.



> Date: Feb. 10 *
> Mission: GOES-O
> Launch Vehicle: United Launch Alliance Delta IV
> Launch Site: Cape Canaveral Air Force Station - Launch Complex 37
> ...



Source: Nasa


----------



## sunset (Sep 25, 2008)

WOW TSOW.. Maybe I can watch both of them too. That would be awesome. Do you know of a good place to watch it from?


----------



## Retired (Sep 25, 2008)

> Do you know of a good place to watch it from?



The most popular and closest location to watch the suttle is from Astronaut Park at the foot of Garden Street, just east of Rte 1 in Titusville.

This will place you about 5 miles in a straight line from the launch pads with a clear view across the Indian River.

Bear in mind, it's the most popular location, and becomes very crowded a couple of hours prior to launch, so you need to get there early.

You can also try anywhere along Route 1 in Titusville between Cheney Blvd. (Rte 50)  and Garden Street where there are several parking lots and open spaces.

The Delta rocket is lauched from Cape Canaveral, 15 or 20 miles south of Pads 39 a and b, so it cannot be seen at the moment of launch.  You would see it once it's in the air, and I would recommend any of the open spaces along Route 1 facing South East from Titusville, or indeed any open area from Titusville to Cocoa Beach.

Get a map to determine the direction you need to be looking.

BTW if you are in the area for the landing of the shuttle, there is the v-e-r-y loud double sonic boom as it approaches KSC that trully shivers your bones!


----------



## sunset (Sep 25, 2008)

> BTW if you are in the area for the landing of the shuttle, there is the v-e-r-y loud double sonic boom as it approaches KSC that trully shivers your bones!




I am counting on that! So exciting. :jiggy:

Thank you for the info. I will keep it with me and get a good map. I am early to everything so I will most likely be one of the first people to arrive there. hehe


----------



## Daniel (Oct 1, 2008)

BTW, Microsoft's search site is currently in homage to the Space Shuttle:

Live Search

Since this is a temporary thing that may be local to U.S. users, this is the pic they have as their search box background:







And the best of the 4 links they have:

space shuttle launch - Live Search Video


----------

